# Mouse has one swollen testicle. Help!



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Hiya.
My boyfriend has one male mouse, and I have noticed recently that one of his testicles has swollen up. The skin on it is shiney and possibly sore as when I tried to get a better look at it, he bit me.

Has this happened to anyone else? What could it be?
Does he need to go to the vet or will it get better on its own/with home treatment?

Help!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I know with hamsters the testicles can swell when its hot weather but not sure if its the same with mice as all mine are girls and I've never heard of just one testicle doing it in hamsters. I would be tempted to ring the vets on monday and see what they think.


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Thankyou, come to think of it his room is quite hot.

I'll see what I can do, thanks!
x


----------

